# Official SFIV Online Matchmaking Thread



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 13, 2009)

This thread is for matchmaking, tournament announcements, gamertags, shit talking, drama, etc. This will help the other thread from getting flooded with challenges instead of game discussions. 

You can post up your gamertag for the PC, PS3 and/or the 360 and I will add it to the front page for easy navigation. If I happen to miss your post or something drop me a PM and I'll add you on the list. Add in your timezone and where you're from as well for a much more lag-free gameplay.

*Format will be:*
Gamertag (Forum Name - Location/Timezone)

*PS3:*
Duy123 (Duy Nguyen - California/PST)
NS91 (Akira - UK)
rKrippler (Kaze - Texas)
gevurah22 (Mister Bushido - USA/PST)
cybergamer (Kyuubi Naruto - USA/CST)
MegamanXZero (MegamanXLanDarkZero - The Netherlands)
Mr_Biscuits (Biscuits - USA/EST)
Touche11 (2Shea - USA/EST)
KimuraLOX (IronFist Alchemist - USA/EST)
Diddy_Bop (Kenshin - Calgary ; MT (GMT -07:00))
gixa786 (gixa786 - UK)
MonKey_k_Bayo (Kingbayo - USA/EST)
Duttyman (Momochi Gaara - The Netherlands)
Final_Ultima (Final Ultima - UK)
BlueFox45 (BlueFox! - New York/EST)
DaakuKakashi (Dark Kakashi - Illinois/CST)
Goofy_Titan (Goofy Time - NY/EST)
eyesofgod (SENTINEL)
Sylar996 (Hagi - UK)
njt (njt - Japan)
Crucifixion13 (Sonikku Tilt - Canada/EST)
ronin0510 (Ronin0510 - Utah/MST)
Yagami1211 (Yagami1211 - Europe)
TomcatTheLion (Prince Leon - Bahamas/EST)
Kafka_Oshima (Trunkten)
shinjowy (shinjowy - Canada/EST)
kenshiro1990 (MoominTroll - UK)
bbqsaucejrz (bbqsauce)
Cratered (Fenix)
Viknight (Oversoul - Germany/MET)
Tsukasa009 (Tsukasa009 - Canada, EST)

*360:*
donkey SH0W (Mister Bushido - USA/PST)
Strider G (Masurao - USA/EST)
Sharingan Lance (SSJLance - USA/PST)
Vicious Soto (SilentBobX - USA/EST)
l SHION l ("Shion" - USA/CST)
Seantbh (NaraShikamaru - UK)
Yves 77 (Le Male - France)
Br0wnAzn (The Drunken Monkey - North Carolina/EST)
Lord Audie (Kami-Sama - New York/EST)
Deminine (Coercion - USA/EST)
Sir0Slick (Hangatýr)
kairace (Ryoshi)
blme6 (Lockong Stratos)
DarthPieman (Minonovo)
michaelford458 (Indignant Guile)
ReBohab (Amanomurakumo - Florida/EST)
OMEGA KNIGHT T3 (arcanecapricorn - Georgia/EST)

*PC:*
wf2v68d8cqypxfj (Muk - Germany)


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 13, 2009)

*Saved for future event news*


----------



## Akira (Feb 13, 2009)

Sign me up.


PSN ID: NS91


Location: UK


----------



## Hellion (Feb 13, 2009)

PSN ID: rKrippler 

Location: Texas


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 13, 2009)

gevurah22

Pacific


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 13, 2009)

PSN ID: cybergamer

Central


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 13, 2009)

Mister Bushido said:


> gevurah22
> 
> Pacific



Your tag is the same for both the PS3 and 360 right?


----------



## MegamanXZero (Feb 13, 2009)

PSN ID: *MegamanXZero*
Location: The Netherlands

My copy of SFIV is arriving tomorrow, so the peepz who also already have it; wanna give it a try ? To see how well the netcode is of Online Mode ?


----------



## 2Shea (Feb 13, 2009)

PSN ID: Touche11

Getting it as soon as it is available


----------



## Muk (Feb 13, 2009)

windows life id i think its same with xbox360:
ID: wf2v68d8cqypxfj
TimeZone: Germany


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 13, 2009)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Your tag is the same for both the PS3 and 360 right?



It's not.  donkey SH0W is my 360 one.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Feb 13, 2009)

You already know Duy...

...In case you don't, lol, PSN, EAST COAST!!!


----------



## Masurao (Feb 13, 2009)

Strider G -360 gamertag (EST)


----------



## SSJLance (Feb 13, 2009)

My gamertag for 360 is Sharingan Lance, California time.


----------



## SilentBobX (Feb 13, 2009)

Vicious Soto, 360 tag. 'sup. EST


----------



## 2Shea (Feb 13, 2009)

Forgot my timezone, EST.


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 13, 2009)

l SHION l    is my gamertag for 360.

Umm, gonna get the limited version once my Gamestop has the game... unless they already have it?

Central time.


----------



## Big Boss (Feb 14, 2009)

PSN ID: Diddy_Bop.

Location: Calgary ; MT (GMT -07:00)

Getting it soon.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Feb 14, 2009)

I'll be getting this for the 360, and hopefully an arcade stick too. I'll have fun getting punched in the kidneys by all of you. 

360 Gamertag: Seantbh

Location: UK

I've been playing a lot of 3s lately to get the hang to doing special moves and stuff. Hopefully it pays off.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 14, 2009)

I've added everyone thus far. So if you posted before this post for an add and I didn't add you, send me a PM and I'll get on it as soon as possible. Also if I messed up on your name, gamertag, or location let me know as well.


----------



## Jicksy (Feb 14, 2009)

(when i get it) PSN: gixa786
Location: UK


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 14, 2009)

I'll post mine in a month when I actually have a PS3.


----------



## kingbayo (Feb 14, 2009)

Violent-nin said:


> I'll post mine in a month when I actually have a PS3.



...Oh Vio, u and your promises..

Ne way - MonKey_k_Bayo (Kingbayo- USA/Eastern)


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 15, 2009)

kingbayo said:


> ...Oh Vio, u and your promises..
> 
> Ne way - MonKey_k_Bayo (Kingbayo- USA/Eastern)



What console?


----------



## Duttyman Momochi (Feb 15, 2009)

PSN: Duttyman

The Netherlands


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Feb 15, 2009)

Xbox 360 : Yves 77

Location: France

It would be great if in your list, people were also classified per region (North America, Europe, Asia..) and Nationality.


----------



## kingbayo (Feb 15, 2009)

Duy Nguyen said:


> What console?



oh shit, sorry bout that
Ps3


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Feb 15, 2009)

XBL: *Br0wnAzn*(The Drunken Monkey - North Carolina/EST)


----------



## Final Ultima (Feb 15, 2009)

PSN: Final_Ultima (UK)

The amount of good it'll do me given that I keep getting booted off PSN for whatever reason. Gotta get myself an ethernet cable.


----------



## dark0samurai (Feb 15, 2009)

i hope the pc version is gunna have a cross-over for multiplayer


----------



## kingbayo (Feb 17, 2009)

think ima make Sagat my main. and of course Ryu...


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 17, 2009)

kingbayo said:


> think ima make Sagat my main. and of course Ryu...



If you gonna main 2 characters you should pick 2 that do different shit...
Sagat is just a better Ryu really. Picking up Sagat and lets say Rufus would be more beneficial. 
That was just an example I'm not exactly sure who Sagat's bad matchups are outside of maybe Dhalsim and maybe going even with Akuma.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Feb 17, 2009)

We are only two european to be register in this list as 360 owner ?


----------



## kingbayo (Feb 17, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> If you gonna main 2 characters you should pick 2 that do different shit...
> Sagat is just a better Ryu really. Picking up Sagat and lets say Rufus would be more beneficial.
> That was just an example I'm not exactly sure who Sagat's bad matchups are outside of maybe Dhalsim and maybe going even with Akuma.



lol. i see wat ur sayin, but ilove em both, and can garuntee a hefty play of em both. but im sure i'll pick up another player with a diff style........me and Zangief have a history


----------



## Kami-Sama (Feb 18, 2009)

GT: Lord Audie
Eastern time NYC YO! 
System: 360
will prob be playing tonight


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Feb 18, 2009)

Kami-Sama said:


> GT: Lord Audie
> Eastern time YO!
> 
> will prob be playing tonight



You forget your console and your country. I supose it's the US


----------



## Hellion (Feb 18, 2009)

I am on now I will be playing for at least 4 hours from this post PSN: rKrippler


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 18, 2009)

Kaze said:


> I am on now I will be playing for at least 4 hours from this post PSN: rKrippler



I'll send you a game invite right now, I'll be playing for an hour before I head on off to work.


----------



## Hellion (Feb 18, 2009)

God I hate asking this newb question but how did I do an invite 

I had accepted Duys but he was in a match

Sorry Duy my wireless is being a bitch


----------



## MegamanXZero (Feb 18, 2009)

Kaze said:


> God I hate asking this newb question but how did I do an invite
> 
> I had accepted Duys but he was in a match



Uhm, you mean you want to invite him to your shiz?
Go to Network Mode, Player Match, Create Match,  Send Invite.
If you wanna join, go to Network Mode, Invitations.


----------



## Daedus (Feb 18, 2009)

Port: XBox 360
ID: Deminine
Location: USA/EST


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 18, 2009)

If anyone wants to play hit me up on PSN.
I need to practice on pad some more.


----------



## BlueFox! (Feb 18, 2009)

PSN:BlueFox45.

I'm loving every moment of this game. People add me so we can have some great matches.

USA/NY..


----------



## Hellion (Feb 18, 2009)

Yo biscuits waiting on ya


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 18, 2009)

My bad, I have to switch my net connection give me a few minutes.


----------



## Hellion (Feb 18, 2009)

Sorry about my connection biscuits


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 18, 2009)

I added everyone onto the front page, if I missed you send me a PM.

I'll be on right now for some games, so throw an invite whenever.


----------



## Chemistry (Feb 18, 2009)

I'm on 360 right now. Anyone down?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 18, 2009)

Dinner break.

Kaze, I will make sure you're on my priority list when I get back from dinner to play. We keep having dropped games and when you're free I'm always in a game. Sorry.

GGs to Biscuits. I laughed pretty fucken hard when I did a random EX Running Grab midscreen with Gief and you took it like a man.


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 18, 2009)

I can only play 1 game with Kaze before it drops. 

The EX grab just got me, simple. I did Fierce and you know that shit has a ton a of recovery so I couldn't poke you again...;( Also Kick Lariat is fucking ridiculous.
Did he really need to get that and a broken ass EX green hand? 

I'll be be on for some more games in a bit.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 19, 2009)

Back online if anyone wants to play.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 19, 2009)

GGs Biscuits, but I'm done for the night.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 19, 2009)

Gamertag XBOX: *Sir0Slick*


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 19, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Gamertag: *Sir0Slick*



What console?


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 19, 2009)

360, otherwise I would've said PSN.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 19, 2009)

If anyone wants to challenge me online go ahead. Right now I'm just going through arcade and I'm trying to get used to different characters. I've never had any online matches with this game so I wonder how it'll be.


----------



## Chemistry (Feb 19, 2009)

Anyone wanna play on either system right now?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 19, 2009)

Get on errrrbody, lets play.


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Feb 19, 2009)

PSN ID: DaakuKakashi  (Illinois, Central Time Zone, GMT -6)

I have been playing it since Launch day and I am having a lot of fun. I will be on it all day, so you can invite me to matches all day and probably all night as well. XD

Hope to play some of you guys today! ^_^


----------



## Hellion (Feb 19, 2009)

I will be back on in an hour so be prepared.  And Master Bushido... I shall have my revenge


----------



## BlueFox! (Feb 19, 2009)

Anybody up for a few matches?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 19, 2009)

Sorry for not accepting a bunch of your invites, I was in game with Chie or MB whoever was playing..

Btw, GGs Chie or MB. 
I'm glad you played Chun and Sagat, I needed the practice on those matchups. You could've juggled me a bunch of times when you traded those Tiger Uppercuts. Could've gone for a Tiger Knee or Ultra if you wanted to.


----------



## Chemistry (Feb 19, 2009)

Lame, you never fall for random uppercuts. I gotta stop playing total scrubs online 

And holy hell I missed so many ultras...

GGs, lets play again soon.

Anyone else wanna play?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 19, 2009)

Goofy_Titan (Goofy Time - NY/EST)

Mind you, I'm probably terrible. I'm no fighting guru, I just play them more like beatemups instead of heavy complex games of timing and wisdom.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 19, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> Goofy_Titan (Goofy Time - NY/EST)
> 
> Mind you, I'm probably terrible. I'm no fighting guru, I just play them more like beatemups instead of heavy complex games of timing and wisdom.



What console?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 19, 2009)

Oh...thought it was obvious if you looked at my sig >_>


PS3...silly me.


----------



## SENTINEL (Feb 19, 2009)

eyesofgod - PSN

I have a mic too, so I can talk shit when I kick your ass with C.Viper.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 19, 2009)

I'll be on for 30mins. if anyone wants to play.


----------



## SENTINEL (Feb 19, 2009)

For Playstation?


----------



## Daedus (Feb 19, 2009)

On live.  Someone come kick my ass already.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 19, 2009)

Sorry Chie, I gotta get to school. GGs though, can't believe I forgot to dash forward after to juggle the Ultra with Sak.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 19, 2009)

I'll be playing for a good while tonight so if anyone wants to play send an invite. I'm trying out some new things and I need some people to play against to see if they work well.


----------



## kingbayo (Feb 19, 2009)

so finally got game last nite... shit is BoWss. but i only trained so far. i prolly wont play ne one till i get whoever im training with (ryu) down pat. then ill move on to next person.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm going on right now if someone wants to play.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 20, 2009)

I'll be playing in 30 mins so if anyone for PSN want to play then tell me and I'm all up for it.


----------



## Amuro (Feb 20, 2009)

Sylar564 - PSN UK

Just got it today i suck right now but hopefully with some more training and finishing arcade i'll improve.


----------



## kingbayo (Feb 20, 2009)

so apparently Ken is Nice as shit in this game....


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 20, 2009)

kingbayo said:


> so apparently Ken is Nice as shit in this game....


Nah. 
All he has is a really good Kara throw. Play Ryu or Akuma.


----------



## Akira (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm feeling fairly confident in my online abilities..


Who wants some ?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm ready to play so if anyone wants to go ahead and send an invite

PSN: cybergamer

Let's go


----------



## Akira (Feb 20, 2009)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> I'm ready to play so if anyone wants to go ahead and send an invite
> 
> PSN: cybergamer
> 
> Let's go



Invite sent 


EDIT: Shitty PSN is shit. Let's try some other time, hopefully it will be better


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 20, 2009)

Anyone wanna play in a bit?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 20, 2009)

Akira said:


> Invite sent
> 
> 
> EDIT: Shitty PSN is shit. Let's try some other time, hopefully it will be better


Yeah hopefully it will be lol. Your Bison trashed my Guile so I need to now learn to fight against Bisons. 

Great matches though. 

EDIT: Yeah Biscuits just send me an invite. I need more practice.


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 20, 2009)

Give me a few I'm gonna try and play via wi-fi. If it doesn't go well I'll need a bit more time to switch connection.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm getting on if anyone is down for some games.


----------



## njt (Feb 20, 2009)

ps3 
name: njt
Japan^^


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 20, 2009)

Wow Biscuit's that Dhalsim is crazy. It's hard getting into the guy with regular characters. Man what a beastly Dhalsim. Have you always been using him? 

Great games. Now I know that Dhalsim can be strong in the right hands. Defensive Dhalsim players will be a major problem.


----------



## Akira (Feb 20, 2009)

GGs Duy, I got totally owned as it went on though


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 20, 2009)

Duy exactly how good are your Shotos? I'm trying to main them myself and I need some gameplay tips.


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 20, 2009)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Wow Biscuit's that Dhalsim is crazy. It's hard getting into the guy with regular characters. Man what a beastly Dhalsim. Have you always been using him?
> 
> Great games. Now I know that Dhalsim can be strong in the right hands. Defensive Dhalsim players will be a major problem.


Yeah I've been playing him from the get go.
Sim has beastly potential in the game so don't be surprised. His ultra is probably the best in the game in my opinion. 
It's just too versatile and just good...lol




Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Duy exactly how good are your Shotos? I'm trying to main them myself and I need some gameplay tips.


His shotos are good. I envy how patient that fucker is...

If you play Ken you gotta master his Kara throw. the command is foward + Medium kick then really fast do a grab command. You'll know you're doing it right when Ken does a skip and a grab.


----------



## BlueFox! (Feb 20, 2009)

GGS Duy,your crossups are indeed nasty.

That perfect kind of hurt the soul though. Lol
I think you should stick with Sakura cause you were busting my ass with her.


----------



## Hellion (Feb 20, 2009)

I just got owned by Duy.  I won 1 out of 10 games


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 20, 2009)

GGs to everyone I played earlier.

*@ Akira:* Hahaha, nah it was the lag. 

*@ BlueFox!:* I would but she sucks, lol.

*@ Kaze:* Hahaha, those wild Cannon Spikes always gets me a few time before I learn my lesson. I play too textbook so when someone does something out of the norm I trip out. It doesn't help that I suck so it takes me a while to adapt.

*@ Kyuubi Naruto:* I know a thing or two about Shotos and their matchup. What do you want to know?

*@ Biscuits:* Don't hate cause I can wait.


----------



## Akira (Feb 20, 2009)

Anyone free for some matches?


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 20, 2009)

I heard Duy plays on a custom pad that doesn't let him jump or walk forward.

 <3 

Akira you can invite me I guess.


----------



## Hellion (Feb 20, 2009)

Yeah most people don't block when I get knocked down, so I take that to my advantage.  One thing that I learned from playing against Duy is that you should always keep your distance, and that ShamWOW is a powerful move


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 20, 2009)

Kaze said:


> Yeah most people don't block when I get knocked down, so I take that to my advantage.  One thing that I learned from playing against Duy is that you should always keep your distance, and that ShamWOW is a powerful move



Yea, I need to work on my safe jump-ins. I tried to do it a few times but I messed up. 

Oh yea, I thought it was pretty awesome when you did the EX Hooligan Throw. I was like "Oh shit, that thing is so high and useless. I'm not even gonna hit him cause it's so cool".

Her spinning backfist move is so weird. One time you did it and I swore the animation crossed me up but somehow she returned back in front of me which caused me to block the wrong way. I thought Ryu was short enough for you to hop over, but I guess it only worked on Sakura and maybe Chun.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 20, 2009)

Duy Nguyen said:


> *@ Kyuubi Naruto:* I know a thing or two about Shotos and their matchup. What do you want to know?


To be honest anything you can tell me. I want to main Ken and have Ryu, Sakura and the rest of the bunch as other characters I can play as. Sagat, Guile, and some others too but mainly Shotos. I just overall want to get better with them because I'm having some problems online especially against other Shotos and other characters such as Fuerte and Dhalsim (even though Biscuit is the only one I've seen use him I need to know how to fight them). I'm willing to learn all there is to it. 

Is there anywhere I can go or anywhere I can read to find out how to play them better?


----------



## kingbayo (Feb 20, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> Nah.
> All he has is a really good Kara throw. Play Ryu or Akuma.



thats actually who i use, Ryu. i just tested Ken out, and he was damn cool.

oh yea, sorry Duy, i was in the midst of gettin my ass whooped by seth, thats y i couldnt accept battle request.....dude beat my ass for more than a hr..


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 20, 2009)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> To be honest anything you can tell me. I want to main Ken and have Ryu, Sakura and the rest of the bunch as other characters I can play as. Sagat, Guile, and some others too but mainly Shotos. I just overall want to get better with them because I'm having some problems online especially against other Shotos and other characters such as Fuerte and Dhalsim (even though Biscuit is the only one I've seen use him I need to know how to fight them). I'm willing to learn all there is to it.
> 
> Is there anywhere I can go or anywhere I can read to find out how to play them better?



Well your best bet is to hit up . In the SF4 section of the forums there is as list of characaters and their respective threads so you check that out and read away.

I can't really tell you how to play a certain character because everyone has their own style of play. But I can certainly help you with matchups against a certain character or what is good to use for each Shoto if you have questions like that.

Since you're using Ken there are 2 things you need to learn:
1. Kara-Throw
2. c.LK/LP, c.LP xx Fierce Shoryu

Learning both of those will allow you to go for crazy mixups after crossup. If the c.LK/LP, c.LP hits it gives you enough time to see it and combo a Fierce Shoryu for a knockdown to put the opponent in the same position. If it doesn't hit you can Kara-Throw them. Next time if they block and you think they're gonna tech your Kara-Throw, do a c.MP or c.MK (depends on distance) to stuff their throw attempt or jump.

That's the most basic of basic. Oh yes, there is one VERY important thing you need to know in SF4. You CANNOT cancel a chain into a Special or Super move. It reverted back to the old system in SF2 for some reason. You can't rapid fire those c.LK/LP into a c.LP and cancel a Fierce Shoryu. You have to link the normals together. Which means you have to time the second normal move right as the first one end which then allows you to cancel off of.

It's hard to explain in writing if you don't know what's up already but lets take this rythm for example.

Rapid Fire Chains:
1.2.3.4.5
Even if you mash out the c.LK or c.LP one after another really fast without any real timing it'll all combo granted you're in range.

Link:
1..2..3..4..5
For the links you have to time it perfectly one after another. Believe me it's not as hard as you think it is. I went into training mode with Ryu and tried doing his c.LP, c.LP xx Fierce Shoryu for like 10 or 15mins. before I got the timing down.

*Edit:*
For the El Fuerte match, block all crossups and play extremely patient to land those pokes. ElF doesn't have a lot of life so nit picking away at him is not a bad idea. As for Dhalsim, patience and lots of it. Sim wants you to jump at him and get reckless so he can Anti-Air you. Never throw fireballs at him from midscreen he can match your fireball with his and counter you with his c.HP during your recovery. Don't Anti-Air him or try to counter his teleports early in the game as well, get to know your opponent and his habits before you jump into these things. 

Ask Biscuits, I never Shoryu his jumpins early in the matches or do anything daring because I know that's exactly what Sim wants you to do. If he throws a random Ultra, never jump over it, he can Anti-Air you cleanly and making you fall back into the Ultra. Your best bet is to walk back or block. That's pretty much it, have good judgement during the early stages of the match and analyze the matchup from there. You have 99 seconds to beat on his face so feel free to take your time.


----------



## Akira (Feb 20, 2009)

GGs Biscuits, I really need some practice


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 20, 2009)

Against Sim, just take your time and block. People often get poked to death trying to sneak in a hadoken or whatever. Also try not to Shoryuken if he's in the air, as Duy stated.
That's exactly what he wants. He can teleport Fierce, Back.MK, Flame xx super or whatever for massive damage. 
Also if Sim jumps back please don't follow, lol people always get hit with Jump back Fierce. Makes me happy yet sad...

@Akira: Yo, I noticed you tried to Focus attack my fire balls some times. You have to dash to cancel the Focus attack, if not you'll get hit with my Fierce for massive damage.
As the fireball is about to hit do MP+MK take the hit and then back dash.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 20, 2009)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Well your best bet is to hit up . In the SF4 section of the forums there is as list of characaters and their respective threads so you check that out and read away.
> 
> I can't really tell you how to play a certain character because everyone has their own style of play. But I can certainly help you with matchups against a certain character or what is good to use for each Shoto if you have questions like that.
> 
> ...


Thanks for all the help! I'm going to try this out right now and open up the Ken area of Shoryuken. Hopefully I can learn a few others this way too. I'm sure I can get the timing down if I keep trying. 

Probably by tonight. My friends and I are going on a SFIV night fest so I need to try to learn these things now.





Biscuits said:


> Against Sim, just take your time and block. People often get poked to death trying to sneak in a hadoken or whatever. Also try not to Shoryuken if he's in the air, as Duy stated.
> That's exactly what he wants. He can teleport Fierce, Back.MK, Flame xx super or whatever for massive damage.
> Also if Sim jumps back please don't follow, lol people always get hit with Jump back Fierce. Makes me happy yet sad...


Yeah I've tried that and I realize that it wouldn't work. He's just so hard to get around I had a feeling that if I did the match would have been over.


----------



## SilentBobX (Feb 21, 2009)

Is anyone up for a game? I'de like to get in some match's and get some more practice in for when I go back to Ranked Match's. I'll set up a room and wait.


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 21, 2009)

I might be up for some games in a bit.


----------



## Ryoshi (Feb 21, 2009)

Duy could you put me up

GT:kairace

I main Chun-li

add me if you don't play as ken. Or if your really good at Ken.

I wanna play some diverse people, tired of frikkin Ken's


----------



## kingbayo (Feb 21, 2009)

im glad of being informed bout the Ken Spam'ment...cuz i considered using
him. But C.viper is extremely intriguing....


----------



## Daedus (Feb 21, 2009)

Does anyone have any tips for playing against a Lariat spamming 'Geif?

What's the best answering move/s?


----------



## njt (Feb 21, 2009)

I'm online if anyone wants to play :3 

just attack me: njt (ps3)


----------



## SilentBobX (Feb 21, 2009)

I pretty much Main Vega. Some of his moves are hard to pull off, but I have him down good in some area's.


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 21, 2009)

Ryoshi said:


> Duy could you put me up
> 
> GT:kairace
> 
> ...


What system?



Coercion said:


> Does anyone have any tips for playing against a Lariat spamming 'Geif?
> 
> What's the best answering move/s?


Depends on who you're using.


----------



## Ryoshi (Feb 21, 2009)

Im a 360 

I wanna play you though Skeets


----------



## Chemistry (Feb 21, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> His shotos are good. I envy how patient that fucker is...



Oh my god this. It's like I'm really playing super turbo lol


Anyways, I'll be available right now for both systems. Anyone down to run some games?


----------



## Daedus (Feb 21, 2009)

Chie said:


> Oh my god this. It's like I'm really playing super turbo lol
> 
> 
> Anyways, I'll be available right now for both systems. Anyone down to run some games?



That depends.  How much do you hate intermediate Ken players?


----------



## Chemistry (Feb 21, 2009)

Even though I'm sad that you're ANOTHER Ken, I don't mind. When do you wanna play?


----------



## Daedus (Feb 21, 2009)

Send me an invite rite nao?


----------



## Chemistry (Feb 21, 2009)

Oh snap, I thought you wanted to play in a bit. Well, I'll be on in like 10 minutes, my bad.


----------



## Daedus (Feb 21, 2009)

I'll be on.  Let me know when you wanna throw down.

Mister Bushido hit me so hard, I fell off the internet.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 22, 2009)

Coercion said:


> I'll be on.  Let me know when you wanna throw down.
> 
> Mister Bushido hit me so hard, I fell off the internet.



Don't jump at it and if he does the Punch Lariat upclose you can inch up and sweep him.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Feb 22, 2009)

Online right now on the 360 for anyone looking for matches


----------



## Jicksy (Feb 22, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> Against Sim, just take your time and block. People often get poked to death trying to sneak in a hadoken or whatever. Also try not to Shoryuken if he's in the air, as Duy stated.
> That's exactly what he wants. He can teleport Fierce, Back.MK, Flame xx super or whatever for massive damage.
> Also if Sim jumps back please don't follow, lol people always get hit with Jump back Fierce. Makes me happy yet sad...
> 
> ...


i lol'd at some of those combinations of dhalsim, the game goes into slow-mo mode when playing against him


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 22, 2009)

Coercion said:


> I'll be on.  Let me know when you wanna throw down.
> 
> Mister Bushido hit me so hard, I fell off the internet.



Oh that was you? lol.


----------



## njt (Feb 22, 2009)

someone challenge me nooooooooow 

/me signs in >.> bushido friend me if you'd like <3

i got a 60% win ration and a max of like 1700 points out of 200+ rounds ._____. so i'm not a noob :333

ps3 njt


well got up to 1880 points .____. 
signs off to sleep to wake up to hopefully find a better challenge


----------



## Hellion (Feb 22, 2009)

GG's Akira My Cammy had avenged all her loses


----------



## Akira (Feb 22, 2009)

Kaze said:


> GG's Akira My Cammy had avenged all her loses



I was playing like total shit but GGs lol.

I actually laughed out loud at the double KO, I wasn't even expecting that to work myself.

Anyone else want to play some matches?


----------



## kingbayo (Feb 22, 2009)

im still not ready  for online challenges....im good, but im not ready...this 
reminds me of SC4, i didnt get online for bout 2 weeks, and when i finally did, i had like 350 wins and 240 losses, lol. soon tho, soon


----------



## njt (Feb 22, 2009)

eh--- online totally makes the game


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 22, 2009)

kingbayo said:


> im still not ready  for online challenges....im good, but im not ready...this
> reminds me of SC4, i didnt get online for bout 2 weeks, and when i finally did, i had like 350 wins and 240 losses, lol. soon tho, soon



Bleh, you should hit up online play asap. The computer will give you some very horrible habits that can be quite difficult and annoying to break. I just got all the characters except Seth and hit up online play right after. I also got the colors I wanted for the characters I use, so I'm pretty much done with single player after a few hours.


----------



## kingbayo (Feb 22, 2009)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Bleh, you should hit up online play asap. The computer will give you some very horrible habits that can be quite difficult and annoying to break. I just got all the characters except Seth and hit up online play right after. I also got the colors I wanted for the characters I use, so I'm pretty much done with single player after a few hours.



thats true, and the unpredictability of a human counterpart is invigorating, my first few matches on SC, i was sweating bullets, but afta a few losses and some wins, it became natural.
but im still training with ppl, i dont wanna get online, and jus keep picking ryu cause hes the only guy ive learned so far. im currently sparring with C. Viper, this bitch got potential. i want to kno at least 3 ppl properly b4 i began to hit u guys up for matches.


----------



## Barry. (Feb 22, 2009)

XBL - blme6

come and try me.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm getting on if anyone wants to play.

If I don't accept your challenge, I'm more than likely in a session already.


----------



## kingbayo (Feb 22, 2009)

y the fuck does everyones connection suck! i cant even get a match....or is it mine connection?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 22, 2009)

GGs to everyone I played just now.

Kaze and njt, I'll reset my internet and maybe we can try again later or tomorrow cause I can't seem to connect to your games.


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 22, 2009)

LOL Kaze.  I could hear you in the background.  

GG man, but you make yourself waaaaaaaaaay too predictable with your jump ins.


----------



## kingbayo (Feb 22, 2009)

Duy Nguyen said:


> GGs to everyone I played just now.
> 
> Kaze and njt, I'll reset my internet and maybe we can try again later or tomorrow cause I can't seem to connect to your games.



AHHHHH Duy you sumama bitch! lmao
u too good with the duck defense/offense. i dont kno how to get round it.

i appreciate u playin me so many times, cuz u was kickin my ass, but ima 
getchu one of these times man.....shit u good..


----------



## Hellion (Feb 22, 2009)

LOL I can't find my Bluetooth headset. 

Yeah I have been trying to tone that down. But it works so well on newbs they get all nervous.  But you punished me well.  I got great experience with your Geif, I was I rarely fight those online. 

Also the inputs are way too sensitive.  Half the cannon spikes where meant to be canon drills.  I am waiting for for my octagon restrictor  so that I can move to my stick so that will be eliminated


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 22, 2009)

kingbayo said:


> AHHHHH Duy you sumama bitch! lmao
> u too good with the duck defense/offense. i dont kno how to get round it.
> 
> i appreciate u playin me so many times, cuz u was kickin my ass, but ima
> getchu one of these times man.....shit u good..



Anytime man. I'm always down for some sessions and feel free to ask some questions if need be.

During one of our match I used Zangief and you got caught by the SPD everytime on wakeup. You have to jump or teleport out to get out of that situation. There is no move in the game that can beat a command throw on the way getting up, granted Gief timed it perfectly. Don't try to fight toe to toe with Gief upclose either, the Jab SPD starts up extremely fast and has almost a full body length of range.


----------



## kingbayo (Feb 22, 2009)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Anytime man. I'm always down for some sessions and feel free to ask some questions if need be.
> 
> During one of our match I used Zangief and you got caught by the SPD everytime on wakeup. You have to jump or teleport out to get out of that situation. There is no move in the game that can beat a command throw on the way getting up, granted Gief timed it perfectly. Don't try to fight toe to toe with Gief upclose either, the Jab SPD starts up extremely fast and has almost a full body length of range.



intresting...u grabbed me everytime too
the only ppl i knew how to play with was ryu and viper, altho i took a liking to
rufus during a few battles. im really good with viper, but ur defense was impregnable..


----------



## Hellion (Feb 22, 2009)

I was gonna go tot sleep but I will be on for an hour


----------



## kingbayo (Feb 23, 2009)

Kaze said:


> I was gonna go tot sleep but I will be on for an hour



isnt it funny how u be like "alrite, im done for the nite" and suddenly, u get your second wind and wanna play for another 3 hrs?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 23, 2009)

Getting on if you guys wanna play.


----------



## kingbayo (Feb 23, 2009)

good gs Njt. u aint let me win those few times did you? lol
el furte got him ass whomped by chun li. dont think i can use him. 
great games tho. we play again sometime, yes?


----------



## Hellion (Feb 23, 2009)

I mean this in the most respectful way possible but I hate Duy 

GG man.  What tips would you give me, and sorry for the Disconnect


----------



## kingbayo (Feb 23, 2009)

Kaze said:


> I mean this in the most respectful way possible but I hate Duy
> 
> GG man.  What tips would you give me, and sorry for the Disconnect



you and me both brudda
i dont kno bout chu, but he completely kicked my ass earlier, 

it reminds me of my so called battles with violent nin on SSBB. he used to 
kick my ass for hours, but id neva give up


----------



## Hellion (Feb 23, 2009)

I won the first game but then after that it was all him.  Then the only time I hit him with my Ultra the game disconnects right afterwards


----------



## kingbayo (Feb 23, 2009)

Kaze said:


> I won the first game but then after that it was all him.  Then the only time I hit him with my Ultra the game disconnects right afterwards



 at least you executed an ultra....

i be all like "METSU-"  and get hit with a lowly low punch. A LOW FUCKIN PUNCH....lol.

Duy u suck....but your so damn good brudda.


----------



## njt (Feb 23, 2009)

kingbayo said:


> good gs Njt. u aint let me win those few times did you? lol
> el furte got him ass whomped by chun li. dont think i can use him.
> great games tho. we play again sometime, yes?


Nope, actually . I really don't know how to play anyone other than Blanka or Dan so ._______. Though I think i want to learn cammy a bit more :333
I'd prefer to learn Sakura more though ._.
So i could have Dan, Blanka and Sakura all down (they're my possy *tear*)


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 23, 2009)

Kaze said:


> I won the first game but then after that it was all him.  Then the only time I hit him with my Ultra the game disconnects right afterwards



Couldn't be as awesome as when I ultra'd you out of your raging demon.


----------



## Chemistry (Feb 23, 2009)

GGs Duy. I'd love to play more but I really need to sleep. It's 2:30 and I have to be leaving by 6am =\

PS: Can people start hosting games to be 3 out of 5? If anyone one else doesn't like it, just do so if you're playing with me. I'd really appreciate it kthx =)


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 23, 2009)

Great games tonight everyone, especially Chie.

I really needed the those games against Balrog, it was great practice. You like how my execution gets really piss poor as the sets went on? Hahahaha. Good shit, we should play again tomorrow. Oh yea, you know you could've Anti-Aired me a ton of times with Rog's c.Fierce? It serves as an Anti-Crossup too. You could've locked me down in at the corner the whole if you wanted to with the c.Fierce.

*@ Kaze:* You might wanna slow it down with those random Cannon Spikes and Drills. If you're gonna do the Drill make sure you hit it at max range because when you do it too deep you're left at a huge disadvantage. Don't bet all of your money on wakeup Cannon Spikes, Supers, and Ultras, the risk is not worth the reward.

*@ kingbayo:* Almost all of the Ultras in the game have horrible startup and invincibility frames. Everytime I see a random Ultra being thrown out I just hold up during the whole animation and profit.

Edit: I'm telling you guys, I suck. Play Chie, his Rog is too solid.


----------



## Chemistry (Feb 23, 2009)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Great games tonight everyone, especially Chie.
> 
> I really needed the those games against Balrog, it was great practice. You like how my execution gets really piss poor as the sets went on? Hahahaha. Good shit, we should play again tomorrow. Oh yea, you know you could've Anti-Aired me a ton of times with Rog's c.Fierce? It serves as an Anti-Crossup too. You could've locked me down in at the corner the whole if you wanted to with the c.Fierce.



Yea, I need to get that c.hp anti-air implemented in my head. I have so many things to think about like charge timing, confirming shit, and mix-ups all together in one. I'm actually new to charge characters. Just started playing them seriously when SFIV came out. Ironically, I used to hate charge moves with a passion. Now two of my probably best characters right now are charge >_>

And yea holy shit, my Chun missed so many ultras, like when you wiffed that fierce shoryu and I didn't even punish LOL. And you still win in Ryu dittos after I land an Ultra every goddamn round, wtf! Damn you super turbo. And my Sagat. Wow he's terrible now lol. IMO just practice on getting opportunities to land ultras and you'll be baller as fuck.

Definitely play more tomorrow though =)

PS: Wow my posting sucks now. Ugly paragraphs...


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 23, 2009)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Edit: I'm telling you guys, I suck. Play Chie, his Rog is too solid.



He still can't beat my Gief.   But yeah, he's getting scary with him.  It runs in the Filipino blood, lol.

But I need to start playing more with the Dictator against y'all.  Just like my bro, I used to loathe charge characters but now I'm falling for them.  I want to throw Bison dollars all over my opponents.


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 23, 2009)

DS I tried adding you on PSN but your list is full.
I wanna play you 2.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 23, 2009)

Anyone from the EU (or at least can play before 10 PM GMT+1) and willing to school me in SFIV on 360? 

I'm not terrible for the most, but could definitely use some mo' practice and lessons.


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 23, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> DS I tried adding you on PSN but your list is full.
> I wanna play you 2.



Just send me a message and I'll send a friend request to your PSN after I clean up my list.


----------



## njt (Feb 23, 2009)

Mister Bushido said:


> Just send me a message and I'll send a friend request to your PSN after I clean up my list.



me too 

and chie's play your rog against me again, you didn't play him much


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 23, 2009)

njt said:


> me too



You already have it.


----------



## njt (Feb 23, 2009)

Mister Bushido said:


> You already have it.



which is yours?!


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 23, 2009)

gevurah22, my bro plays on it every once in awhile...  Chie.


----------



## njt (Feb 23, 2009)

o.o I see....( many pardons for not knowing this )


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 23, 2009)

LOL it's all good.  My place has two separate dedicated monitors for SFIV for each console so I can flip flop.  Plus it makes it easier for him to come over and play wherever.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 23, 2009)

You rich bastard. xD


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 23, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> You rich bastard. xD


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 23, 2009)

Bisonmins?


----------



## njt (Feb 23, 2009)

Having SF in japanese is annoying sometimes since the names are all different ><
Vega = Bison 
Mbison = Balrog
Balrog = Vega

so yeah ><


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 23, 2009)

Just go Boxer, Claw, Dictator.

BCD, easy as~


----------



## Amuro (Feb 23, 2009)

Shit i posted my Live instead of PSN, my PSN is Sylar996.

Online is hella fun even if i do get my ass handed to me 9 times out of ten xD still haven't fought a Gouken yet which sucks seeing as it'll be ages before i manage to unlock him.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 23, 2009)

Eh....

Easiest -> One round -> Pick Sagat -> Tiger Spam


----------



## Hellion (Feb 23, 2009)

Mister Bushido said:


> Couldn't be as awesome as when I ultra'd you out of your raging demon.


.....


Duy Nguyen said:


> Great games tonight everyone, especially Chie.
> 
> *@ Kaze:* You might wanna slow it down with those random Cannon Spikes and Drills. If you're gonna do the Drill make sure you hit it at max range because when you do it too deep you're left at a huge disadvantage. Don't bet all of your money on wakeup Cannon Spikes, Supers, and Ultras, the risk is not worth the reward.



I know that's why I am getting ready to move to a stick.  I canon spike, when I try to spiral arrow, and Spin Drive Smash when I try to canon spike. The inputs are read alot easier than in other street fighters IMHO


----------



## kingbayo (Feb 23, 2009)

Ds, i think i have your live tag, (we never fought in SC4 ),
but i only had my ps3 since Dec. , so i dont got your psn....i currently
suck a lil in SF, but can garuntee that wont last very long...add me playa


----------



## Minonovo (Feb 23, 2009)

360: DarthPieman. Don't have SFIV yet, but I plan to have it within the next two weeks. I still have HDR and 3s though.


----------



## Final Ultima (Feb 23, 2009)

Connections being iffy Duy, I'll keep trying though.

Edit: Apologies for the crap match, man.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Feb 23, 2009)

PSN ID: Crucifixion13

Location: Canada

Getting the game soon, within the week.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 23, 2009)

It's all good Final, it wasn't your fault it was just unfortunate that our connection ain't good with one another. GGs anyways.


----------



## Hellion (Feb 23, 2009)

Imma gettin on folks


----------



## Hellion (Feb 23, 2009)

My wireless is a bitch I will get on later


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Feb 23, 2009)

What's GG mean ?


----------



## Chemistry (Feb 23, 2009)

Guilty Gear


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 23, 2009)

Good game? Chem add me on PSN MR_Biscuits.

I refuse to call you Chie...


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Feb 23, 2009)

Depends where you heard GG from... It could be Good Game or Guilty Gear. Or maybe even Got gum?


----------



## kingbayo (Feb 23, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> Good game? Chem add me on PSN MR_Biscuits.
> 
> I refuse to call you Chie...



ahhh....Chem...i remember now, lol
kept thinkin Chie sounded unfamiliar...


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Feb 23, 2009)

Can you also add I'm in the eastern standard time zone please (EST) please.


----------



## Chemistry (Feb 23, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> Good game? Chem add me on PSN MR_Biscuits.
> 
> I refuse to call you Chie...



I might change back, but maybe when I get on NF more.

Aside from that, anyone on and wanna play right now?


----------



## Ronin0510 (Feb 24, 2009)

PSN:ronin0510 (Utah, MST)

I am not that good but I love to play!!


----------



## Indignant Guile (Feb 24, 2009)

I would like to play you guys in some games.


Im on Xboxlive and my gamertag is michaelford458.


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 24, 2009)

Good games Chem.
I was using Ryu cause slight lag + Pad = sad face Sim.
I knew something was wrong when you threw me 100 times... 
Hopefully I can get my HRAP fixed tomorrow so we can play.

Your Rog was sexy, mash more jab!


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Feb 24, 2009)

Didn't notice this thread was here. 

GT: ReBohab
FL/EST


----------



## Yagami1211 (Feb 24, 2009)

Ho yeah

PS3 ID : Yagami1211
Europe

Here's come a new challenger.


----------



## Akira (Feb 24, 2009)

Anyone up for some matches?

I've got to try out Abel, just picked him up like 2 days ago.


----------



## Daedus (Feb 24, 2009)

Screw this.  I'm sick of the sore losers on Xbox live cutting the connection whenever they're about to lose because they can't stand to give away their precious BP.  I'm making a list of all the assholes who pull that kind of BS and posting it here.  Call it a SFIV LIVE Blacklist.


----------



## njt (Feb 24, 2009)

gg Kaze :3 going to bed, a bit late... early >.> 10:30 am >.>  nights~


----------



## Hellion (Feb 24, 2009)

njt said:


> gg Kaze :3 going to bed, a bit late... early >.> 10:30 am >.>  nights~



Same here man.  I will learn how to defeat your Blanka


----------



## kingbayo (Feb 24, 2009)

fuck! i underestimate how tiring my job is...i have not the energy to turn my ps3 on 


edit: is it jus me, or does that SF4 commercial make you wanna play the hell out of it.


----------



## njt (Feb 25, 2009)

Kaze said:


> Same here man.  I will learn how to defeat your Blanka



Not before I master your cammy


----------



## Hellion (Feb 25, 2009)

kingbayo said:


> fuck! i underestimate how tiring my job is...i have not the energy to turn my ps3 on
> 
> 
> edit: is it jus me, or does that SF4 commercial make you wanna play the hell out of it.


Hell yeah, especially when Abel runs across the screen and it matches the drums 


njt said:


> Not before I master your cammy


Don't be so sure.  I have learned alot from my fight with all you NF guys, and all the Ken scrubs who are helping my FA timing ,  My Cammy is coming along nicely.


----------



## Akira (Feb 25, 2009)

My Bison still needs work 


Anyone want some matches in around an hour?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 25, 2009)

I'm gonna get on right now.

Sorry for not accepting some friend invitations. I always forget to do it.


----------



## Ronin0510 (Feb 25, 2009)

i added Duy and Akira, pls accept my requests


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 25, 2009)

GGs to everyone just now. I gotta eat and study for a test tomorrow, I might play later today.


----------



## Hellion (Feb 25, 2009)

Playing against Duy is like giving birth.  It hurts like hell but the reward at the end might be worth it


----------



## Chemistry (Feb 25, 2009)

Anyyyone down to play?


----------



## Hellion (Feb 25, 2009)

I'll play ya


----------



## Kami-Sama (Feb 25, 2009)

it seems like my rose still sucks


----------



## Hellion (Feb 25, 2009)

It was my side that messed up njt sorry


----------



## Prince Leon (Feb 25, 2009)

Just got my PS3 copy a few minutes ago! Gonna train for a bit to prepare for online matches.

PSN: *TomcatTheLion*
The Bahamas/EST


----------



## Kami-Sama (Feb 25, 2009)

those were fun matches i learned so much... sadly my GF is back  

hope to play again


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 25, 2009)

Prince Leon said:


> Just got my PS3 copy a few minutes ago! Gonna train for a bit to prepare for online matches.
> 
> PSN: *TomcatTheLion*
> The Bahamas/EST



I was wondering when you were gonna get the game.
Play challenge mode with the character you want to settle on and then hit up training mode for a bit before jumping online.


----------



## Chemistry (Feb 25, 2009)

@Kami: Sorry I had to go really quick, but I'm back now.

@Kaze: Lets roll.


----------



## Prince Leon (Feb 25, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> I was wondering when you were gonna get the game.
> Play challenge mode with the character you want to settle on and then hit up training mode for a bit before jumping online.



Yeah, took a while. 

Already cleared Arcade on medium and did 6-7/20 of the Time/Normal challenges. I'll probably go back into training mode to see if my old SFII combos still work.


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 25, 2009)

Check Trail mode, it has a few combos and links for each character. Of course some are totally useless in real matches.


----------



## LayZ (Feb 25, 2009)

Anyone want to kick my ass?  
*Spoiler*: _Xbox Live_ 



layz341


----------



## kingbayo (Feb 25, 2009)

Kaze said:


> Playing against Duy is like giving birth.  It hurts like hell but the reward at the end might be worth it



agreed 

only played him a few times (multiple rounds), but i kno y you say that


----------



## njt (Feb 26, 2009)

Kaze said:


> It was my side that messed up njt sorry



No worries


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 26, 2009)

Anyone up for a few matches tomorrow, from around 7 till 10 GMT?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 26, 2009)

Getting on if anyone wants to play.


----------



## Prince Leon (Feb 26, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> Check Trail mode, it has a few combos and links for each character. Of course some are totally useless in real matches.



Haha yeah I noticed. Just finished training up and about to hit the sack (3:30AM here). Need to rest body and thumbs (can't wait to get my fightpad).

Oh, I'll be on around 7:00 until probably 10-11 (EST of course) if anyone wants to have a few matches. ^^


----------



## Akira (Feb 26, 2009)

I'll play you Biscuits, just send me an invite.


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 26, 2009)

Ah, my bad I'll try and get on in a bit.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 26, 2009)

Great matches Biscuits. Seeing your Gief go again makes me want to try and pick him up although I don't think I need to. I better stick with my Shotos lol.


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 26, 2009)

Day 1 Gief, son.

I was using him for Survival and CPU just can't stop him so I wanted to try him online.


----------



## Hellion (Feb 26, 2009)

Getting on, playing with Cammy, Akuma, Fei, and Gouken


----------



## Chemistry (Feb 26, 2009)

Fuuuuck I have to play. Who wants in.


----------



## Hellion (Feb 26, 2009)

I am on my parents PS3 PSN: GWin54


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Feb 26, 2009)

Gief and grapplers in general are my main weakness in this game.  They always manage to tear me up.


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Feb 26, 2009)

GGs Biscuits. Nice Sim. I was expecting Gief  in our matches! >_<

Sim is strong! >_<


----------



## Hellion (Feb 26, 2009)

GG's Chie but what happened


----------



## Chemistry (Feb 27, 2009)

GGs Biscuits. Seemed like you were getting sleepy in the end xD

Well, anyone down to play?


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 27, 2009)

Son, I only slept for about 2 hours.
Also, fail stick. My strong button is fucked up. Which is why I kept getting Supers instead of Ultras... 
I'll probably be back on in a few hours or tomorrow. Pick Rog only! I need to learn that matchup quick. Too many rogs around here.

Dark Kakashi: Good games, I was hella distracted at first which is why I was getting hit with Wakeup Ultras and shit...XD


----------



## Chemistry (Feb 27, 2009)

Balrog it is. I missed so many ultras with him, I always hit them too


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 27, 2009)

This thread seems to lack E.Honda players...but I could be wrong.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 27, 2009)

I'm pretty sure SFIV lacks Honda in general.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 27, 2009)

See...I'd like to argue that...but really I can't.


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 27, 2009)

Honda is ass in SF4.
And yeah I should be on later.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Feb 27, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> I'm pretty sure SFIV lacks Honda in general.



Got him covered!


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 27, 2009)

Didn't know you were a chubby chaser, man.


----------



## Akira (Feb 27, 2009)

GGs as always Biscuits, lagged a bit at times but it overall wasn't that bad


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 27, 2009)

As long as it's clear Rufus is the fat man of the game, E.Honda is just big boned.


----------



## Chemistry (Feb 27, 2009)

Well, I'll be on PS3 for the while. Anyone wanna play right now?


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 27, 2009)

Akira said:


> GGs as always Biscuits, lagged a bit at times but it overall wasn't that bad



I'm used to the lag, but my stick was really pissing me off. My strong button was fucking up, so I would get Super instead of Ultra. 
You know there's something wrong when I do better with Gief than SIM...


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Feb 27, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Didn't know you were a chubby chaser, man.



What's wrong with alil cushion for the pushin?


----------



## Hellion (Feb 28, 2009)

Getting on in 10 if anyone wants to play


----------



## kingbayo (Feb 28, 2009)

damn, lol.
connection messin up some good battles aint it Kaze, 
i think im gettin better. wen i play cpu on V'hard, i do extremely well,
but wen i play human opponent, i get nervous..


----------



## Hellion (Feb 28, 2009)

GG's though Bayo


----------



## kingbayo (Feb 28, 2009)

i need to have a fight fest with one of u guys.
im the type of player that will play to my vision get blurry, win or lose, i feel im learning.
regular player match sux to me, i rather play friends.
so if ne of you (not tonite tho) are up to battling me for an hr or 3, let me kno,
cuz frankly only reason im not good online is cuz i dont play online enuff, im really good, i just get flustered win playin someone whose not a cpu AI.

thank you


----------



## Wu Fei (Feb 28, 2009)

360 Gamertag:   *Splackavellie G* in Georgia, USA

I'm on randomly, but i'm on alot. Just add me and we can go at it sometime...if we can. I know I can't connect with some people on here....Drunken Monkey...

Balrog and Vega with a decent Ryu, and scrubby Fei and C. Viper. I'm still trying folks out....i'm thinkin about picking up Ken


----------



## Akira (Feb 28, 2009)

The lag on SF4 online with some people is honestly making me rage towards boiling point.

On that note, anyone want to play?


----------



## kingbayo (Feb 28, 2009)

Akira said:


> The lag on SF4 online with some people is honestly making me rage towards boiling point.
> 
> On that note, anyone want to play?



agreed. already decided i'll only play online if its a friend from forum.


----------



## Akira (Feb 28, 2009)

kingbayo said:


> agreed. already decided i'll only play online if its a friend from forum.



Lol all that rage came from trying to play Kaze, the connection always sucks and I just end up eating ultras from Cammy 



GGs Duy, I got a severe ass kicking as it went on though


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 28, 2009)

GGs Akira.

I really wanted to play some Balrog but the connection between you and I ain't so good so I had to use Gief instead. Even then getting use to the lag input was a little tough. You like how I just stand when the Akuma's Red Fireball fly at me? I swear those were Lariats, hahaha.

I'm still on if anyone wants to play.

Edit: For the Bison vs. Gief matchup. If you walk in and out of his sweep range and SPD range you can s.Roundhouse him all day long. Gief has no answer to a max range s.Roundhouse except a psychic EX Glove in which is a huge risk since it's unsafe on block or a random SPD to catch your hitbox. The s.Roundhouse stuffs Lariats as well.


----------



## Akira (Feb 28, 2009)

Duy Nguyen said:


> GGs Akira.
> 
> I really wanted to play some Balrog but the connection between you and I ain't so good so I had to use Gief instead. Even then getting use to the lag input was a little tough. You like how I just stand when the Akuma's Red Fireball fly at me? I swear those were Lariats, hahaha.
> 
> I'm still on if anyone wants to play.



Ahhh god in those Akuma vs Gief matches I pretty much abandoned all strategy and just jumped around like a madman spamming different fireballs

I need to improve my Bison game though, I can't believe how many times I jumped in carelessly and got hit with an SPD for my efforts.

The crappy connection sucks, I have it with most people on this forum

EDIT:
Thanks for the advice, I had no idea s.Roundhouse beat Lariats


----------



## Hellion (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm getting on for awhile


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 28, 2009)

Lol @ Duy. Playing Gief if there's lag, I do that too though...


----------



## kingbayo (Mar 2, 2009)

Duy....i dont think i'll ever beat chu
not becuz your great (which you are) but because our fighitng styles contrast way too much, and i dont have the patience to deal with your defense.

your offense is gangsta too, but your patience and your D is overwhelming. i dont kno how to deal with it. im a "in ya face,constant offense" type player, but being in your face is suicide for some reason, lol. i had no idea once you start those low jabs, you cant escape . and i also didnt kno you could block Abel's super. i thought it was a grab .... but dude, i dont care how good i get in this game, i prolly will never beat you...


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 2, 2009)

kingbayo said:


> Duy....i dont think i'll ever beat chu
> not becuz your great (which you are) but because our fighitng styles contrast way too much, and i dont have the patience to deal with your defense.
> 
> your offense is gangsta too, but your patience and your D is overwhelming. i dont kno how to deal with it. im a "in ya face,constant offense" type player, but being in your face is suicide for some reason, lol. i had no idea once you start those low jabs, you cant escape . and i also didnt kno you could block Abel's super. i thought it was a grab .... but dude, i dont care how good i get in this game, i prolly will never beat you...



I'm actually really bad. Outside of me enjoying the turtling and the corner lockdown game, I turtle simply because I have horrible execution. There you have it, the secret is out...lol. 

I had no choice but to develop a patient turtle style because I have bad execution and it takes me a while to adapt. I constantly look at the life bars, super meter, and timer throughout the fight to establish the pace. I use to be all out about the rushdown but I kept getting my face beat so I had to build up some kind of analytical defensive playstyle to cope with my flaws.

So if you know what you're doing and have the balls to go for some unorthodox strategy, I get pretty fucked up. I rarely read any kind of general strategy or frame data too so I play purely through experience and adaptation. Like if you ever ask me about some technical shit, I probably wouldn't know a damn thing about it. 

Edit:
You need to relax when you play against turtles. Throwing out high risk options is not the best thing to do against turtlers. If the turtler manages to see you slip or do some kind of high risk move he knows he already won 50% of the fight. He's just trying to frustrate you into losing your pace while he keeps a steady pace and controlling his area of effectiveness.


----------



## Chemistry (Mar 2, 2009)

Duy game now?


----------



## kingbayo (Mar 2, 2009)

Duy Nguyen said:


> I'm actually really bad. Outside of me enjoying the turtling and the corner lockdown game, I turtle simply because I have horrible execution. There you have it, the secret is out...lol.
> 
> I had no choice but to develop a patient turtle style because I have bad execution and it takes me a while to adapt. I constantly look at the life bars, super meter, and timer throughout the fight to establish the pace. I use to be all out about the rushdown but I kept getting my face beat so I had to build up some kind of analytical defensive playstyle to cope with my flaws.
> 
> ...



it is SOOO funny, i truley am an untested genious:amazed (altho frankly its common sense)
every thing you just told me, i figured it during our matches. i probly couldnt have explained it in such emaculate detail, but i swear to you, ive known this.
as i said, i just dont got the patience for the "turtling" game. however i kno wat it takes to beat them, but every time i remind myself, "take your time", i find myself goin for high risk, terrible reward offense. i need ALOT more practice on my execution man, but one day dude, one day ima get'cho ass 


so thats the term.."turtling" i just assumed of it excellent d'fense.
i woulda pegged you as a cheap scrub for doin it, but your execution in your offense prevents me from declaring such a statement. the fact THAT you turtle, and still have a very effective striking game shows that you are very good, granted against players like me,is extra effective, who have kno idea really to get round it.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Mar 2, 2009)

^^LOL, Duy ripped me a new one in HDR awhile back, I feel ya pain.

I've yet to play him in SFIV, hopefully I'll do better!


----------



## Akira (Mar 2, 2009)

Anyone up for some matches in around an hour?


----------



## Chemistry (Mar 2, 2009)

Yea I'm down =P


----------



## Akira (Mar 2, 2009)

Alright cool, I'm assuming you're on MB's PSN account?


----------



## Chemistry (Mar 2, 2009)

Akira said:


> Alright cool, I'm assuming you're on MB's PSN account?



Yep, sent you an invite.


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 2, 2009)

hahaha some of my friends eject the CD everytime they lose, what jerks.


----------



## Chemistry (Mar 2, 2009)

Akira, did you want to play more?


----------



## Akira (Mar 2, 2009)

GGs Chie, playing against you pretty much put me off any kind of tournament play _ever_


----------



## Chemistry (Mar 2, 2009)

Whaaat haha, I actually thought your Bison was good. Just get that jump-in/cross up combo down and you'll be fine. Totally honest!


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 2, 2009)

Don't listen to him, Akira. He plays Boxer, all Boxer players are liars and wife beaters in real life....

I'm stuck at home cause of the snow, so I'll be up for some games in a little bit.


----------



## Akira (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks dude but the thing is you beat me so comprehensively with some many different characters, and I put pretty much all my time into learning Bison so I feel so scrubby lol.


----------



## Chemistry (Mar 2, 2009)

Naa, you're fine. It's just that I play this game wayyyy too much lol

@Biscuits: Poast when yer leady. Or send me an invite, I'm on.


----------



## kingbayo (Mar 2, 2009)

Chie said:


> Naa, you're fine. It's just that I play this game wayyyy too much lol
> 
> @Biscuits: Poast when yer leady. Or send me an invite, I'm on.



i wanna play you chie


----------



## Chemistry (Mar 2, 2009)

Well, I'm down anytime I'm online. And I'll probably be online all night.


----------



## kingbayo (Mar 2, 2009)

mmgood, mmgood....send me a request whenst you get a chance


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Mar 2, 2009)

Anyone want to play for PS3? I'm on right now willing to fight


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 2, 2009)

I gots a 360, but the only person I get to play once in a while is SOL Bandit.

Any other SF players with a 360 here?


----------



## kingbayo (Mar 2, 2009)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Anyone want to play for PS3? I'm on right now willing to fight



shit. if i only read this post sooner... i was lookin for a fight, couldnt find one, gave up, games off, too lazy to power up

maybe next time brudda


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 2, 2009)

Since I don't have either console I can't find out for myself but I'm curious who's the best on here or at least who's progressed the fastest. 

My money is either on Chie or Duy.


----------



## kingbayo (Mar 2, 2009)

Violent-nin said:


> Since I don't have either console I can't find out for myself but I'm curious who's the best on here or at least who's progressed the fastest.
> 
> My money is either on *Chie or Duy*.



from my exper. with Duy, and word of mouth bout chie, i say u may be correct IMO.

Im gettin better, but i still have to execute moves better.


----------



## Chemistry (Mar 2, 2009)

Well, I'm done doing shit for the day. Anyone wanna game?


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Mar 2, 2009)

*sigh* played Duy...the gap still hasn't shrunk


----------



## Chemistry (Mar 3, 2009)

I'm realllyyyy bored right now, no one's down to run some games?

tbh I thought people would be playing a lot more, but if not, then oh well. I'll just stop asking haha


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 3, 2009)

Play offline more! You have infinite amount of comp around you!!!!!!!

I was gonna get on earlier but took an 8 hour nap. I'm gonna hop online later tonight.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 3, 2009)

Don't worry Chie I'll have my PS3 this month and then I'll play as much as you want. :sweat


----------



## Chemistry (Mar 3, 2009)

Too busy to go to AI during the day. I have classes all week. I do go on friday nights sometimes with my friends, but we're never sober, so I don't know what the fuck I'm doing when I play lol.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 3, 2009)

There's only one answer to that problem Chie. That is......play some SC matches with me meanwhile till I get my PS3.


----------



## Chemistry (Mar 3, 2009)

You'd better be talking about Starcraft, not Soul Calibur =)


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 3, 2009)

Haha, yeah Starcraft.

I just finished a random 2v2 a little while ago. I was teamed with a complete retard who died not even 10 minutes into the match, so I was left to do a 2v1.


----------



## kingbayo (Mar 3, 2009)

Chie said:


> You'd better be talking about Starcraft, not Soul Calibur =)



lol...does everyone hate SCalibur??

hey chie, i wanna play, but too busy searching for a new place to live 
hopefully i be on later 2nite if your up...


Nin.....u better have your ps3 this month bitch
i wanna take advantage of you for as long as i can in SF4


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 3, 2009)

That's a nice joke Bayo, don't expect to beat me in SF4 even with a month or so of practice as an advantage.


----------



## kingbayo (Mar 3, 2009)

Violent-nin said:


> That's a nice joke Bayo, don't expect to beat me in SF4 even with a month or so of practice as an advantage.



screw you 


seriously tho, do you turtle?? i find that style of play impossible for me
to play against  what is your style? mine is (or i try to make it) mass offensiveness, lol. altho it leaves me open more than i would like.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 3, 2009)

Like almost every fighting game I have no style. All I do is adapt to my opponent and pick him apart to whichever way works best.

So if sometimes I need to be defensive and turtle because of his playstyle or character I will. Everyone has a weakness, finding it is half the battle.


----------



## kingbayo (Mar 3, 2009)

gg's Biscuits
i guess since i played you, gotta say u as well are one of the best one the forum too 

u see y i have "Reckless" as my tag, . i get very impatient, then start doing
wierd shit,which results in ma' ass being schooled...
i hope this doesnt discourage you from playin me, i love competiton, even when im not really giving it out 

EDIT
Yea, i hear ya Nin. guess thats wat makes you a betta fighter than me.
as i stated above, i get impatient, ilove fast paced battles, and when its moving slow, i get reckless and get my ass whooped. at least my style of play doesnt work in SF. didnt really have a prob in SC and Tekken.Its painfully apparent im not that good in SF games, lol...but, i just gotta teach myself to wait for openings, and execute upon it.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Mar 3, 2009)

Biscuits made me hate Dhalsim, lol....

Gawd I suck


----------



## Chemistry (Mar 3, 2009)

ggs Biscuits. I have to be up in like 5 hours. Good thing you stopped me or else I would have kept playing >_<

I think that meaty ass knee(back mk?) is probably Sim's best Anti-Air. The Sims I played use that a lot against me, and it seems to just stay out there forever. Really ridiculous...


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 3, 2009)

Good games Bayo and IronFist Alchemist.

 Bayo just keep playing and like I said ask questions and understand why certain things work.

Chem ggs as always. I have a better idea now on how to handle that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), but he just hits too fucking hard.
What gets me a little pissed is how if you're in any trouble you can just mash on Jab. If you land 1 then auto pilot takes over and I cry...

Rog is easily the second best character imo. In America I would say he's the best.

Edit: Oh the knee is Back Round House. I try and use it but I kept eating your Jump Roundhouse.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 3, 2009)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> *sigh* played Duy...the gap still hasn't shrunk



Just keep practicing, I've been playing the game since September so I know a few more things than those who just got it. Even though I exclusively played Ryu pre-console release, I had an okay knowledge of how SF4 was like.

I'm also fortunate enough to have a few friends who are into the game as I am so we get together like once or twice a week to run tons of games, exchange strats, and test out things.

Practice, watch match videos, learn from your mistakes, and ask TONS and TONS of questions and you'll quickly get better. You guys just feel free to hit me up on AIM if you ever want to ask me questions directly. It'll help both of us improve our game.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Mar 3, 2009)

Well anything I need to improve on specifically? We've had quite afew battles so you should remember how I play, lol.

Oh, and I'm using the pad in the meantime, waitin on my stick to come in this week (the game is REAL hard to play on a pad...for me anyways)


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 3, 2009)

I was playing on pad the first week the game came out cause I didn't have a converter. 
I know how shit feels, so sad to say you're limited and improving while on pad is pretty difficult. 

Honda is your main right? I noticed that you had pretty good footsies game going which is really important. 
Learn how to Use downforward Hard Kick for mixups and Oki mindgames.
It cancels to Command throw, Buttslam, Super, etc. Also it has a target combo off of mp iirc. 

Against Fireball characters  try to be patient and absorb fireballs to build Ultra, cause once you have it people will be scared to throw them. If they're stupid enough to throw one Punish them with Ultra. 

Learn how to Cross up Buttslam, it rapes tall characters.
Neutral Jump Hardpunch is really good, it pretty much beats all jump ins.
And If I remember correctly his most damaging combo without meter is Jumping Hardpunch, Medium punch, 100 hands. Test it out to make sure.



Check SRK for more Honda strats, these are just some I got from watching my friend who plays Honda on the side.


----------



## Akira (Mar 3, 2009)

Anyone want to play for a bit?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 3, 2009)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> Well anything I need to improve on specifically? We've had quite afew battles so you should remember how I play, lol.
> 
> Oh, and I'm using the pad in the meantime, waitin on my stick to come in this week (the game is REAL hard to play on a pad...for me anyways)



Improve on your footsie game. You got a little reckless time to time and started to just jump which resulted in you getting anti-aired. Also I know it feels pretty good to throw Headbutts at people with Honda but as you noticed, Balrog can reversal Dash Punch that for free.


----------



## Daedus (Mar 3, 2009)

I have taken to preempting every online match with "I'm a Ken player."

I get kicked 9 times out of 10.


----------



## kingbayo (Mar 3, 2009)

lmao....i guess i will never be good in this game 
im too stubborn and lazy to ask questions. i still love this game tho, its like pure crack
not the shit that gets diluted and whines up on the streets....no im talkin nose bleed might kill ya crack......what was i talkin bout again???
oh yea, i sux in this game 



and Biscuits, its SOOOOO ironic how 20mins b4 we played, i trained with Dahlsim, and thought of adding him to my army............needless to say you made him an instant enemy    lol


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 3, 2009)

@Bayo

You have the wrong attitude towards the game. Your hardly giving your chance to learn and get better.

Also If you really want to get better and is having a hard time juggling different characters then just focus on one and stick to it.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 3, 2009)

I'll be on if anyone wants to play.


----------



## Jackal (Mar 3, 2009)

T7 SnipeR

Iowa


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 3, 2009)

Try to pick up 1 character. Switching characters only slows down your progress. 
You have to Learn all types of movesets and combos, then you gotta learn matchups.
With 1 character you can focus exclusively on improving with him.


----------



## Chemistry (Mar 3, 2009)

Duy Nguyen said:


> I'll be on if anyone wants to play.



Rog     dittos.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Mar 3, 2009)

I'm on for a bit if anyone wants to go a couple rounds.


----------



## kingbayo (Mar 3, 2009)

Nin,

I see wat'chu sayin. it seems like i dont care, but i do. i just have a "indolent" way about me that comes off as not caring...kinda like shikamaru, lol. but the reason why i juggle many characters is cuz i dont want someone to think, "aww shit, thats all he use is Ryu". its kinda like a courtesy of mine to use diff characters to keep shit fresh. but i will try that out. Either with Ryu or Abel or both of them exclusively.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 3, 2009)

Awesome sets just now Chie, those Balrog mirror matches were pretty intense.

I swear I counted 10million Jabs, and about 300,000 Headbutts.

Edit:
That one part where we both did the EX Overhead at one time and shattered eachother's armor was pretty epic. Also that one time when you did the Headbutt and I threw one out a split second later so we criss crossed was pretty funny.


----------



## KushyKage (Mar 3, 2009)

i cant play now but you guys should add me up. I got ps3


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 4, 2009)

I'm getting back on if anyone wants to play.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 4, 2009)

@Bayo

It's ok to do that, but right now just practicing one character would serve you best. If you decide to use Ryu then yeah you'll be one of the million Ryu players online but don't let that bother you if you feel more comfortable with him.

I feel like a hypocrite saying that because I'm planning to stay away from Ken entirely online and perhaps in tournaments because of how overused he is.


----------



## Chemistry (Mar 4, 2009)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Awesome sets just now Chie, those Balrog mirror matches were pretty intense.
> 
> I swear I counted 10million Jabs, and about 300,000 Headbutts.
> 
> ...



Yea, GGs fer sure. I'm kinda sloppy today, I missed a shitton of headbutts and overhead links... And yea, that EX overhead trade was probably the coolest thing I've seen yet lol


----------



## Akira (Mar 4, 2009)

Anyone want to play?

I need some Ryu practice lol.


----------



## Hellion (Mar 4, 2009)

Getting on if anyone wanted to play


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 5, 2009)

I'm getting on for a little bit if anyone wants to play.

Feel free to send me an invite. It's best if you send me a message first cause I feel really bad when people send an invite and I don't go in or respond cause I'm in-game.


----------



## Duttyman Momochi (Mar 6, 2009)

Am going on a character getting spree this weeken.. i wanna get my akuma.. only got sakura thus far ..

Any Abel players?? Trying to get the hang of him.. but getting owned by shotos online when i play with him ..

Am gonna add everybody who has the ps3 version when i get all the characters or more specificly when i get akuma


----------



## kingbayo (Mar 6, 2009)

anybody feel like kickin my nutz 
i be on for a bit, just send me invite or watever..


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 6, 2009)

I'm getting on for a bit if anyone wants to run some games.


----------



## Sand Coffin (Mar 6, 2009)

GangWarlord

SFIV XBL TOURNAMNET!


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Mar 7, 2009)

for all you 360 players im online now and eager to play some of you guys...

 Xbox360 gamer tag

OMEGA KNIGHT T3 (USA Georgia EST)


----------



## Chemistry (Mar 7, 2009)

Well, I'm probably down to play a bit for today. I'll probably be free until night time(like 8pm PST), just post whenever you're down. I'm on both BTW.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 8, 2009)

Hit me up if anyone is interested in playing.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Mar 8, 2009)

Gonna be on for a while if anyone wants to roll some matches. Need to step up my game after what I saw this weekend at a tourny.


----------



## EdgeoO (Mar 9, 2009)

For PS3

CrownClown-ezzz

I'm a Cammy add me for games (Ontario EST)


----------



## Hellion (Mar 9, 2009)

Yo uwanna have some matches, I think I am the only other Cammy player here


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 9, 2009)

Pretty sure Rodney is one, too.


----------



## Hellion (Mar 9, 2009)

Whose rodney?

NVM.  Figured it out.


----------



## Vyse (Mar 9, 2009)

I?m down. Just let me know if anyone wants to fight my Cammy 

PSN: Viknight (Germany/MET)


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 9, 2009)

I can go on now, if you want to play. My psn is on the front page.


----------



## Vyse (Mar 9, 2009)

Sure, let´s do it

Edit: Let´s call it even for now, ok? Our black ladies dont seem to harmonize today.

But I can recommend Biscuits to everyone, he´s a pretty good Dhalsim. Your combination with the ultra and your teleporting behind me was awesome.


----------



## Barry. (Mar 9, 2009)

Damn, are there no 360 players here?

tag-blme6


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Mar 9, 2009)

Lockon Stratos said:


> Damn, are there no 360 players here?
> 
> tag-blme6



We're around, just check the first post. Though not all the 360 players are on there though so you might have to check the last couple of pages for a couple stragglers.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 9, 2009)

Woops, sorry for not adding whoever.
If you're not on the list send me a PM and I'll do so.

By the way, I'm gonna get on for some games if anyone wants to play.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 12, 2009)

Getting on for a few if anyone wants to play.


----------



## Hellion (Mar 13, 2009)

Getting on


----------



## Trunkten (Mar 13, 2009)

I'm up for this, although I'll be nothing but fodder to anyone who wants an easy victory. 

PSN ID - Kafka_Oshima


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 14, 2009)

I'm gonna get on in a few.
I'm looking to fiend out, gonna stay on for a few hours.


----------



## Duttyman Momochi (Mar 14, 2009)

aww man just got off might catch you later if you're still on


----------



## Akira (Mar 14, 2009)

Kaze despite the random disconnects those matches were brilliant. I was in total disbelief when Dan's hadoken stopped Cammy's ultra


----------



## Hellion (Mar 14, 2009)

Tell me about it, I had to lol when it happened.  It was fun though.  And at least the universe waited until the end for us to have disconnects this time


----------



## Akira (Mar 14, 2009)

Let's hope it won't take another planetary alignment next time we get to play each other again lol.

Also GGs Biscuits. Sim is a tough match up for Abel, looks like I found out the hard way


----------



## Kamina (Mar 14, 2009)

Anybody up for a xbox live match?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 14, 2009)

I'm getting on if anyone wants to play.


----------



## Duttyman Momochi (Mar 14, 2009)

Duy am on..  anybody els in for matches let me know.. Just got royally beaten by Mr biscuits and his Beastly SIM


----------



## Akira (Mar 14, 2009)

Duttyman/Momochi Gaara I just sent an invite, forget what I was messaging you earlier lol.


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 14, 2009)

Good games everyone. So many Abels.
I've noticed that without meter he has massive problems against Sim.
You guys gotta learn how to Change of directions FADC crouching Fierce ULTRA!!!!!!!
I'll try and sign back on in a few, I gotta take a break.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 14, 2009)

Capcom is so stupid for not running GGPO's technology. Lag inputs is the worst shit ever.


----------



## Akira (Mar 14, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> Good games everyone. So many Abels.
> I've noticed that without meter he has massive problems against Sim.
> You guys gotta learn how to Change of directions FADC crouching Fierce ULTRA!!!!!!!
> I'll try and sign back on in a few, I gotta take a break.



Without meter pretty much all Abel can do is roll like madman to try and get through Sim's defences to throw then mixup. His normal sean kicks and rekka are basically useless, and trying to grab Sim out of the air is far too risky.

GGs Momochi Gaara, just one thing.


Don't EVER jump towards a crouching Balrog with ultra, I noticed you did it a few times as Akuma.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 14, 2009)

Akira said:


> Without meter pretty much all Abel can do is roll like madman to try and get through Sim's defences to throw then mixup. His normal sean kicks and rekka are basically useless, and trying to grab Sim out of the air is far too risky.
> 
> GGs Momochi Gaara, just one thing.
> 
> ...



Don't ever jump at Balrog period.

c.Fierce shuts down all jump-in games and sets you at a bad position for Rog to mix it up on you.


----------



## Duttyman Momochi (Mar 14, 2009)

Yeah i gotta learn to NOT jump in hahaha

How did u guys find my Abel??

I find hard to close distance with him. Slowly getting better with him.. but its still a hard switch from Akuma to him.. its like black and white to me..


----------



## Hellion (Mar 14, 2009)

I am getting on. I am hopped up on Chocolate so there will be plenty of random Canon spikes


----------



## Hellion (Mar 14, 2009)

Sorry Dutty my PSN got all spazzy gg's though


----------



## Duttyman Momochi (Mar 15, 2009)

no prob.. next time better luck


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 15, 2009)

Anyone up for some sf4 on 360?

........if anyone has one


----------



## Hellion (Mar 15, 2009)

Good game earlier, Biscuits to bad I didn't get to play your Sim.

I am getting on now if anyone wants to play


----------



## shinjowy (Mar 15, 2009)

Finally got this game today, so feel free to add me. I'll be happy to be a punching bag online for a while as I get the feel for this game. Usually play really late at night though.

PSN: shinjowy
Canada EST

Now to test out how the characters play...


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 15, 2009)

My bad Kaze. I'll play him exclusively next time.


----------



## Hellion (Mar 15, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> My bad Kaze. I'll play him exclusively next time.



Hey now lets now get crazy here, I want to get some win rounds


----------



## Chemistry (Mar 16, 2009)

I'll be home today so throw a message if you wanna play.


----------



## Akira (Mar 17, 2009)

Anyone want to play?


----------



## KushyKage (Mar 17, 2009)

im down lets play in 10 min...whats your gamer tag?


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 18, 2009)

I'll be on in a few minutes. I'm gonna stay on for a while so holla for some games.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Mar 18, 2009)

KushyKage said:


> im down lets play in 10 min...whats your gamer tag?



kenshiro1990


----------



## Hellion (Mar 21, 2009)

I'm getting on, and will be on for awhile.  N


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 22, 2009)

Duy and Chem, we need to run some games soon.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 22, 2009)

Hit me up whenever man, you know you see me on a lot.

Especially you Chie, I wanna play against your Viper.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 22, 2009)

GGs Biscuits.

Did you try and catch me during points where I didn't have a charge ready with your Ultra? I get a free charge everytime you do the Ultra because the game's timer is still running and still registering my chargetime during your Ultra animation.


----------



## LayZ (Mar 23, 2009)

Anyone on xbox want to beat up my Cammy. 

layz341


----------



## Akira (Mar 24, 2009)

GGs Moomintroll but I had to stop, the shitty connection was so irritating.


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 24, 2009)

Anyone who has an xbox up to fighting a good Akuma?

I still havent fought anyone from here yet.....


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 24, 2009)

Duy Nguyen said:


> GGs Biscuits.
> 
> Did you try and catch me during points where I didn't have a charge ready with your Ultra? I get a free charge everytime you do the Ultra because the game's timer is still running and still registering my chargetime during your Ultra animation.



I was mostly testing shit. Now I know never to do it without proper spacing.


----------



## LayZ (Mar 24, 2009)

"Shion" said:


> Anyone who has an xbox up to fighting a good Akuma?
> 
> I still havent fought anyone from here yet.....


I'm up for it.


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 25, 2009)

Good games man.

Damn, i gotta get to sleep.

Play again later bro.


----------



## LayZ (Mar 25, 2009)

Yeah that was fun.  Your Akuma has a good pressure game.


----------



## KushyKage (Mar 26, 2009)

im on ps3 im playing tonight who's up for it?


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 27, 2009)

Good games Diddy_Bop. You gotta stop doing those random Dps...


----------



## Chemistry (Mar 27, 2009)

Random DPS only with meter =)


----------



## Tsukasa009 (Mar 28, 2009)

PSN : Tsukasa009 (Canada, EST)


----------



## Vyse (Mar 28, 2009)

PSN: Viknight (Germany, MET) Main: Abel (if anyone cares.)


----------



## Vyse (Apr 2, 2009)

Intended double post: I´m on for a few rounds if anyone wants to fight.


----------



## Fenix (Apr 2, 2009)

PSN: Cratered 

scrub balrog


----------



## kingbayo (Apr 2, 2009)

so..........just when i start to understand SFVI a lil better (focus att. and such) my ps3 goes and fucking burns out....do keep in mind i only had since Dec 1, 2008 

and this "your warranty is void without proof of purchase" is the most ridiculous shit i ever heard...fuckin' gay..


----------



## Big Boss (Apr 2, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> Good games Diddy_Bop. You gotta stop doing those random Dps...



DPS? I am not familiar


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 2, 2009)

Dragon Punches.


----------



## Big Boss (Apr 2, 2009)

Oh, yeah lol. I tend to do that when I'm about to die as an act of desperation.


----------



## bbq sauce (Apr 3, 2009)

psn = bbqsaucejrz 

add a bitch. I play boxer, in need of much match up experience. Particularly Dictator, Blanka. But will play anyone that has 3 bars or better.


----------



## LayZ (Apr 7, 2009)

Good games, Shion.


----------



## Duttyman Momochi (Apr 12, 2009)

On for some matches


----------



## Toffeeman (Apr 12, 2009)

Anyone here low skilled? Preferably from Europe? May sound pathetic, but im tired of getting raped by *every single person* I encounter on XBL who've clearly been playing SF games religiously since TWW..


----------



## Akira (Apr 12, 2009)

Toffeeman said:


> Anyone here low skilled? Preferably from Europe? May sound pathetic, but im tired of getting raped by *every single person* I encounter on XBL who've clearly been playing SF games religiously since TWW..



I'm fairly rubbish and from Europe but I'm not on XBL sorry.


----------



## Duttyman Momochi (Apr 12, 2009)

Akira said:


> I'm fairly rubbish and from Europe but I'm not on XBL sorry.




You are far from rubbish my friend.. hahaha if you are rubbish then am way below that


----------



## Al-Yasa (Apr 12, 2009)

Sign me up.


PSN ID: kenshiro1990


Location: UK


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Apr 12, 2009)

Woops my bad, I'll add you guys to the front page when I get home from work.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Apr 12, 2009)

I'm on Live right now if anyone wants to hit me up. Haven't played anyone from here, yet.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Apr 13, 2009)

I added everyone to front page already.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Apr 13, 2009)

Momochi Gaara said:


> You are far from rubbish my friend.. hahaha if you are rubbish then am way below that



Duttyman! I was wonderin who the hell I was playing against! lol, ggs!


----------



## Duttyman Momochi (Apr 13, 2009)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> Duttyman! I was wonderin who the hell I was playing against! lol, ggs!



Hahaha yeah i know.. everyone names are so different.. Funnny thing is its only on this forum that my username is different... hmmm might change it to match my usual user names

Only Duy and Biscuits are easy to see who they are


----------



## Vyse (Apr 13, 2009)

I´m on for a few if anyone wants to play.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 13, 2009)

Anyone on xbox wanna play a few rounds?

I got the urge/


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 13, 2009)

"Shion" said:


> Anyone on xbox wanna play a few rounds?
> 
> I got the urge/



Sure, let's play...(long time no see btw)


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 13, 2009)

Ill go online, ima send you the invite.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 13, 2009)

"Shion" said:


> Ill go online, ima send you the invite.



See ya there~~


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 13, 2009)

"Shion" said:


> I saw that coming.
> 
> Nice moves you had there man, haha.
> 
> ...



That's okay, you played solid matches! Some of them were too close too 
My mic seems to be broken as I had it connected and yet no sound was heard or made...


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Apr 13, 2009)

Anyone of you two wanna play on XBL? I'm down for a few matches.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 13, 2009)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> Anyone of you two wanna play on XBL? I'm down for a few matches.



Wanna play in 30 or so?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Apr 13, 2009)

^Yeah sure, just send me an invite, I'll be on. Gamertags in sig.


----------



## Akira (Apr 14, 2009)

Anyone going to be on PSN later today for some games?




Haha, Typical Shion


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 15, 2009)

I'm gonna be on in a few if anyone wants to play for a bit.


----------



## BlueFox! (Apr 15, 2009)

GGS Biscuits.

Even if it was about 11-3,you helped improve my Viper a lot man,thanks.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 15, 2009)

If anyone wants to play later (an hour or 2 later), just add me and I'll accept your invite


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 15, 2009)

Anyone with XBL up for a few matches??


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 15, 2009)

BlueFox! said:


> GGS Biscuits.
> 
> Even if it was about 11-3,you helped improve my Viper a lot man,thanks.


Check on SRK on how to S.Hammer into Flame kick, Ultra.
My friend Mynus posted a thread on how to land it on every character and how to adjust the timing.

Also abuse flame kick as much as possible the move is safe against a lot of characters. Jump heavy kick flame kick cross up is pretty cheese to, learn that.

Last thing is learn to use S.Hammer cancels. Then you can add it to your mixup game and get free throws.

PS. throw in a few Overhead elbows on oki(when your opponent is getting up from the ground) it gives you frame advantage.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 16, 2009)

Anyone up for a few rounds?

I need to get my daily dose.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Apr 19, 2009)

pm me for games,.


----------



## Hellion (Apr 19, 2009)

I am getting on.  

PSN:rKrippler


----------



## Chemistry (Apr 19, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> PS. throw in a few Overhead elbows on oki(when your opponent is getting up from the ground) it gives you frame advantage.



On a somewhat related note, "okiru" in Japanese means to get up. The "ru" at the end is used for conjugations, so you just take that out and you get "oki."


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 19, 2009)

^ Weeaboo? 

I'm gonna be on later tonight, if you haven't added me do so PSN Mr_Biscuits.


----------



## Hellion (Apr 19, 2009)

Sorry Kenshin, I lost my wireless connection


----------



## Big Boss (Apr 19, 2009)

It's fine. Good matches though.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Apr 19, 2009)

Kenshin said:


> It's fine. Good matches though.



where are you from ? just wondering


----------



## Big Boss (Apr 19, 2009)

Canada_       ._


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 20, 2009)

MoominTroll said:


> where are you from ? just wondering


Gonna add you in a few.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Apr 20, 2009)

I'm getting on for a bit if anyone wants to play.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Apr 20, 2009)

Duy Nguyen said:


> I'm getting on for a bit if anyone wants to play.



i would have been playing you but my bro playing cod4


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Apr 20, 2009)

MoominTroll said:


> i would have been playing you but my bro playing cod4



All good.

Hopefully I can catch you on sometimes because I don't think I'm all into online play anymore. Gonna be hitting up the arcades more often now for practice instead.


----------



## Duttyman Momochi (Apr 21, 2009)

Hoping on now for anyone that is up for a match or 2


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 21, 2009)

I'll be on later tonight, holla for some games.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Apr 21, 2009)

I'm gonna be on for a bit if anyone is down for some games.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Apr 22, 2009)

Duy Nguyen said:


> I'm gonna be on for a bit if anyone is down for some games.



i am gimme a min


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Apr 22, 2009)

Getting on for a few.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Apr 22, 2009)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Getting on for a few.



ill be one

my wireless aint woring


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 23, 2009)

Anyone on for some games? I wanna get my fix before I head to the gym.


----------



## Kamina (Apr 26, 2009)

Anyone fancy a match on 360?

Message me, GT: UK I Addictz


----------



## Kami-Sama (May 2, 2009)

online now if anyone wants to play


----------



## Sephiroth (May 2, 2009)

Anyone here on psn play HD remix?


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 2, 2009)

Aizen Sosuke said:


> Anyone here on psn play HD remix?



I play here and there.

But because I really flip flop (mm, flip flops <3) all over the place with fighting games, and don't really sit there to learn priorities and combos, I'd probably be destroyed


----------



## Sephiroth (May 3, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> I play here and there.
> 
> But because I really flip flop (mm, flip flops <3) all over the place with fighting games, and don't really sit there to learn priorities and combos, I'd probably be destroyed



We should play then, I'm not good anyway.

PSN: PredaconRampage


----------



## Amanomurakumo (May 3, 2009)

Gonna be on for a bit if anyone wants to roll some games.


----------



## bbq sauce (May 7, 2009)

GGs diddy bop (can't remember what your NF handle was)

You've gotten better since we last played. Work on cutting down on random head butts, I missed a lot of opprotunities to do big damage, that better players wouldn't have. EX headbutt is good yomi move when used very sparingly, or when you think they're gonna stick out a limb or something, or in situations where you can bait an attempted counter poke, but just randomly throwing it will get you killed.

Also, get your combo execution down, and learn to ultra out of that headbutt when you land it. There were quite a few rounds where you could have taken the W with a good combo, or an ultra after you landed a headbutt.

Other than that, just keep playin and keep learnin.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (May 7, 2009)

gettin on for a few if anyone wants to play.


----------



## Big Boss (May 9, 2009)

bbq sauce said:


> GGs diddy bop (can't remember what your NF handle was)
> 
> You've gotten better since we last played. Work on cutting down on random head butts, I missed a lot of opprotunities to do big damage, that better players wouldn't have. EX headbutt is good yomi move when used very sparingly, or when you think they're gonna stick out a limb or something, or in situations where you can bait an attempted counter poke, but just randomly throwing it will get you killed.
> 
> ...


thanks for the feedback

Edit: Also are you using the ps3 control pad? Cause I just can't get the ultra after the headbutt, I know a lot of combos that I can do to get a headbutt but just can't land a super or ultra right after, you got any tips?


----------



## Biscuits (May 10, 2009)

I'm going to get on PSN in a bit. If I'm playing another game just holla and I'll get on SF4.


----------



## Duttyman Momochi (May 11, 2009)

Kenshin (i assume your Diddy Bop)

Nice games.. Was it me or was it a bit laggy??

Playing you with Ken made me realize how far I am from truly being able to play with the stick .. Just cant get my shoryu's and supers out when i want em


----------



## Big Boss (May 11, 2009)

It's actually really hard for me to play stick, I can't pull of most combos with the PS3's joystick, I think I'm like the only one on this forum that plays D-Pad.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (May 11, 2009)

Gonna be on for a few. Hit me up, I need practice.


----------



## LayZ (May 15, 2009)

ggs Mister Bushido.  I wish our connection could have been a little better.  The end results probably wouldn't have changed but I think I could have put up more of a fight.


----------



## Chemistry (May 15, 2009)

Yea GGs yo. I thought the net connection was fine for the most part though. But I know how it feels, sometimes we're all just unlucky with the lag =\


----------



## Big Boss (May 16, 2009)

GGs rKrippler, but sorry my brother was being a douche so we couldn't have another match.


----------



## LayZ (May 22, 2009)

GGs Amanomurakumo.


----------



## bbq sauce (May 22, 2009)

Kenshin said:


> Edit: Also are you using the ps3 control pad? Cause I just can't get the ultra after the headbutt, I know a lot of combos that I can do to get a headbutt but just can't land a super or ultra right after, you got any tips?



Mad old, but I didn't read it til just now.. to ultra off a head butt you have to charge your headbutt with downback, then do the headbutt by going from down back to upback (147 if you were to do write the motion in numerical input), then move to back or down backa nd keep charging until they fall to about rog's head/shoulder level and input the ultra.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (May 22, 2009)

yeah ggs LayZ. I felt a bit sluggish the first couple matches since I haven't play all week. Still close matches as usual.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (May 22, 2009)

Going online soon in case anybody wants to run some games. PSN in sig.


----------



## Gelgo0g (May 24, 2009)

XBL gamertag = Votabreb,add me please!


----------



## Biscuits (May 24, 2009)

Gonna go on in a few for more games.

GGs, Diddy Bop, stop mashing so much.


----------



## Big Boss (May 24, 2009)

GGS too, who was I mashing with?


----------



## Biscuits (May 24, 2009)

Everyone! You did wake up jab all the time... 
I couldn't tick throw you, with all that jabbing.


----------



## PandaOfTheBamboo (May 26, 2009)

Add me, i'm up for a game 

PSN: pandaofthebamboo


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (May 30, 2009)

GG last night to DS or Chie, whoever was on XBL last night.

And GG to Kamina today.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 5, 2009)

I got this now. 

If anyone would like some games, my psn is PredaconRampage.


----------



## kingbayo (Jun 6, 2009)

ya sig is fucking hot


----------



## LayZ (Jun 8, 2009)

GGs br0wnazn

I wish my Sakura could get at least one W.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 8, 2009)

^hahah, good games man.

That Viper you have is pretty nice, I got lucky at the end when I was able to land the ultra with my Viper after the EX Seismo Hammer. I just can't get the timing right, it feels so random for me.


----------



## LayZ (Jun 14, 2009)

GGs TDM, I don't know what was up with the random lag.


----------



## PandaOfTheBamboo (Jun 16, 2009)

Can anyone put up a fight with my Gouken


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 17, 2009)

GamerTag: Javelin Fangz7

Add me, I'm trying to work on Rufus and C.Viper since my Rog is way too weak.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 17, 2009)

We should play a few trunks, so you can beat up my poor Cammy.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 17, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> We should play a few trunks, so you can beat up my poor Cammy.



Sure, when's a good time for you ?


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 17, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> Sure, when's a good time for you ?



In about 30 minutes if want to play then.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 17, 2009)

How about later tonight, I have to do something at 4:30.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 17, 2009)

Ok, so your west coast, I guess in about 3 hours then.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 17, 2009)

Alright so 9PM my time?


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 17, 2009)

Sounds good.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 17, 2009)

Getting on


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 18, 2009)

Actually I think there has a been a mix up, your 360 right? because we can't play then.

Gamer tag is the name of the 360 online names right?

I forget to notice these things sometimes. :sweat


----------



## Muk (Jul 11, 2009)

does anyone still uses this thread for making games?

i'll be on windows live to play some tonight, european time


----------



## jkingler (Jul 11, 2009)

I'll be on in a few hours, around 12-2 PST.

If you haven't, add me: jkingler on PSN.


----------



## Muk (Jul 11, 2009)

i am windows life: wf2v68d8cqypxfj

xD


----------



## No.1Moose (Aug 26, 2009)

GT: StrongestMoose 

Whoever wants to get raped add me lol

UK


----------



## Setoshi (Sep 10, 2009)

XBL: setocakes (EST)

Looking for pros to play since I'm a noob.


----------



## slickerish (Sep 22, 2009)

360 SLeepynlazie
add me and we definitely will play.


----------



## Sh1mata (Mar 18, 2010)

XBL: Hounto Shimata

i play gouken, ken, and ryu (in order of most played any given match)


----------

